# Running in cirlces with a head tilt.. eyes changed to red.



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Mithe (I have posted about her in the health section previously.. She got better for a while.) is ill again. I'm not sure how she became this way or how long its been. She has stayed hidden in their large tunnel system that they create in their bedding and hasn't come out for days. I cleaned their cage (their cage gets cleaned weekly) last night and when I picked her up and put her into a 10 gallon tank with the others (I put them in there so I could clean their cage) I noticed she was acting strange. She was running around in circles very quickly and she looked very disoriented. Her eyes have turned red (they are normally black) and she acts like she can't see. Her head is permanently tilted to the side with the eye that has the most red in it turned upward. She has gotten very thin again also. I separated her from the others to ensure she is getting enough food and water.

Does anyone know what this condition is? Was it caused by anything?

I moved to a new house and I also put them on a different bedding than I normally use for a week.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Running in circles and head tilt indicates possible ear infection or other infection, another possible cause yet to be proven is possible ammonia level in excess at mouses level, which may be a probable cause for the infection.

Eyes changing colour that could be an indication of brain hemorrhage due to a fall or knock to the head again could cause the circling action. Cause may have happened during transit to new house or just a fall from roof of cage and hitting something hard.

If the first then antibiotics should clear the symptoms up in about 7-10 days if the latter jst a matter of time before the poor thing passes away.


----------

